# North Scarborough - Wednesday 6th



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Am looking at doing an AM run out to the reefs at Scarborough Point.

With a low tide of 8am, I'm hoping to be on the water (Hoping 6) to fish up to the low, then the incoming tide. The high seems to be 2pm...

If anyone would like to join in, the more the merrier. Will be using plastics mainly chasing Squire mainly, but also get Cod, Flatties, Sweeties, Mackeral, Tailor, Tarpon, etc at the same spot.

Where Landsborough Ave takes a 90 degree left, park on the right. 1km out to reef from launch site.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm green with envy. Unfortunately can't get away from work, otherwise I'd love to venture out. Hope it's a good trip for you.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

All right for some hey.
Take the day off, when the rest of us have to work. :roll: 
Actually I was thinking about joining you but was reminded I have to take one of the kids to the dentist in the morning  .

Anyway its ganna rain, the big wet is coming so take your brolly mate.

BTW if we do get a lot of rain over the next few days it could be worth giving the southern end of the Palmerston Passage a go Friday or Saturday. A lot of fresh water will flush out the creeks to the waiting predators.(jew, snapper etc.)


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> BTW if we do get a lot of rain over the next few days it could be worth giving the southern end of the Palmerston Passage a go Friday or Saturday. A lot of fresh water will flush out the creeks to the waiting predators.(jew, snapper etc.)


I have been given fishing tokens by the Mrs for both Saturday and Sunday in the passage, so might add a fishing trip entry.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep us informed mate... Saturday could be a winner.


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Fishin Dan and others

I have just discovered this website. I've had my Perception Swing for a year or so and done only a couple of Redcliffe trips. I'd love to go for a session with you Redcliffe boys sometime (mid-week is difficult but can be doable depending on work committments). I'll keep checking back and would love to tag along sometime.

HBK


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard HBK!

We try and get a trip in regularly somewhere between Pummicestone & the Brizzy River, plus there's a few trips around the south as well.

As stated, I'm going Wednesday morning, so if you'd like to come along (and can get leave pass), your welcome 150%.

Looks like there might be another trip coming up sat as well....


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Paul

Palmerston Passage? You mean Pumicestone Passage I assume.

Sat low tide is 10:15 Brisbane Bar, so could be a good morning to launch from Bribie with run out tide and wind from the south. Will have to think about some bottom bashing rigs.

JimH


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

Great thanks. No good for Wednesday, but should be right for the weekend. I'll keep an eye out to see where you guys are leaving from, etc. Thanks


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

JimH said:


> Paul
> 
> Palmerston Passage? You mean Pumicestone Passage I assume.
> JimH


  ....Damn spell check!......well that's my excuse any ways....so I caant spel proper like. 

HBK welcome to the forum mate
Definitely will be going out sometime on the long weekend, keep an eye out for the "Fishing Trips".

As for Bribie I'll have to see what the weather does, but Saturday morning might be a goer.

Good luck Dan the fisher man, hope ya dont get too wet on Wednesday.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Love to come but gotta work. I hate June everyone wants to spend there money before tax time. Have a good trip.


----------

